# UTR Titanium Shift Knob now Available.....



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

OK We got the sample in of the new UTR full titanium shift knob and are taking pre-orders on the knob now. Here is the link:
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3373

This will be a Performance Nissan exclusive, available from no other shop. These are a limited production run.
Pre-order now for $150 (and this offer will extend to all forum members, so please make sure you note which forum you are from when ordering). 
Get yours while you can  

the knob will fit s13/14, and z33 and g35


----------

